# Question the Power Max joystick



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

So I went to Home Depot this weekend, and looked at the Ariens and the Toro snowblowers. They only had a 7HP 24" unit of the Toro on display. I couldn't tell what kind of engine it was.

The big question is that when I tried the joystick I could only get it to go "almost 180"... to the right it had no problem, to the left it was shy of shooting out straight across.

Was this just setup poorly or is that a limitation of the Toro?


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

I think I found my answer in beardown34's review... bummer!



beardown34 said:


> From what I can tell, the quick stick turns the chute to the RIGHT easily, but seems a few degrees short of turning the chute all the way to the LEFT. I mean it goes left, just not 90 degrees left. I suspect I can tune this up somehow.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THEY do not set them up right at those big box joints.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THEY do not set them up right at those big box joints.


You are right. Although I checked out the floor model again at Home Depot and it worked right. Also nice to see a Briggs on it.


----------

